# Hydroelectric dam constructions in Amazonas by Janne Ekström



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

FYI

http://www.planetcatfish.com/shanesworld/shanesworld.php?article_id=360


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

IMHO, it's an extremely sticky wicket to modernize and accomodate a growing and modernizing population and keeping the natural flora and fauna in it's natural state as well as minimizing the impact to the indigenous populations. We have seen the impact of the development of the Three Gorges dam in China. 

I'm not sure what I'm trying to say here but I think and feel that the push towards a "westernized" way of life is more detrimental on a spiritual level of life. Having spent a bit of time living off the land with a family in Trinidad and gone on 2 summer trips down the Amazon River when UofT offered the program and meeting the indigeonous ppl along the various tributaries, to me, that's the way to live life...in harmony w/the environment. I've never felt happier, free and in touch with my surroundings.

Don't get me wrong, I appreciate my life, health and freedom here in Canada, but it's much different and as they say...the grass is always greener on the other side.

JM2C


----------



## fever (Aug 17, 2007)

We in southern ontario are living on one of the worlds largest clearcuts ever!


----------

